
Trump tells Nasa to stop talking about the Moon return - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/7/18656839/trump-nasa-moon-mars-tweet-artemis-lunar-exploration
======
ohiovr
We have always been at war with Eurasia!

~~~
inflatableDodo
And Eastasia has always been a part of Eurasia.

